# Even more tripod woes



## gigabellone (Mar 20, 2016)

A couple of years ago i bought a Manfrotto 190 aluminium kit as my go to tripod. I really liked the thing, stable, easy to use, and build like a tank, and, sadly, as big as heavy. In 2 years it saw the light of sun about 5 times i think. Probably because of my poor camera bag choice, but anyway now my sister has got it, for some on-location shootings.

So i'm back at the beginning, but with some more insight. I'll buy a small camera backpack that allows to carry the tripod in a specific pocket placed in the middle, like the lowepro flipside 200, so that its weight is well balanced on my back.

The choice of the tripod kit won't be as easy. I've found many weighing less than 2kgs and shorter than 50cm when folded, and i can't really make up my mind. Everyone swears by the Gitzos, but it will set me back about 1000€ ( !!! ): it costs as much as a good Canon L lens. Is it really worth 3 times the price of its competitors, like the Manfrotto BeFree or the MeFoto Globetrotter? Will a tripod this small and light hold the camera steady, like the trusty Manfrotto 190 did?


----------



## ERHP (Mar 20, 2016)

What maximum height are you looking at and how much weight do you plan on placing on this? 

I'm a huge fan of RRS personally, though I have used several Gitzo's in the past. The newer 1542T from Gitzo folds up into a fairly compact unit and is easy to use. It may not be tall enough for what you are looking for though.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 20, 2016)

I have been in the same situation with a studio Manfrotto 058, which I do use on location if the cars not far away, and a 'lightweight' 190. If I was a long way from a vehicle I still found myself leaving it, so I thought I'll get the lightest, smallest but practical one I can and see if I use it, so I got the carbon Befree. 

Highly sceptical of it at first, but you can carry it anywhere and not notice it. Spindly little legs, apology of a head, but you know, I do actually use it, because I have it with me at all times. If you are sensible with shutter speeds, or the environment is very still, it brings home the bacon. 

Needless to say, it's more at home with a lighter camera, but it can stand a 5D + 24-105L without any problems.


----------



## slclick (Mar 20, 2016)

Check out Feisol. I traded in my RRS for the Tournament CT-3442. I have no complaints or regrets. 

http://www.feisol.net/tripods/tournament-tripods.html


----------



## Pebbles (Mar 20, 2016)

Have a look at Three Legged Thing: http://www.3leggedthing.com/

Small British company that make everything themselves. Had a 'Brian' for a few years and its been great. Their new Airhead 3 ballhead is really nice even if you go with legs from somewhere else.


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the ReallyRightStuff TQC-14 with BH-30 LR ballhead, and I love it.

One of the reasons I chose the RRS is because you can remove the center column completely and still have a solid hook underneath.

I do a lot of long exposure photography and the TQC-14 is the only tripod I use. 2, 5, 10 and 20 minute exposures are never a problem, it's rock solid. If it's windy I can easily hang my backpack, a bag of rocks or something else under the tripod to weigh it down.

It is expensive though, and whether it is worth the extra cost or not is only you who can decide.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 20, 2016)

Tripods like RRS or Gitzo only seem expensive until you consider how many BS/weak/cheap tripods you've bought up until the day you finally give in and buy a quality one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2016)

A lot depends on your use. These are generally not for video, so I'm assuming you would use it for stills.

If you want long exposures, then you will need one that is rock solid, and that usually beans either a shorter tripod, or if a tall one, it will be heavy. A tripod with a under hook that lets you add weight to it will be more stable in general. (If you actually add the weight, of course).

There is a CF Manfrotto 190 that is a bit lighter but still stable.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017BE3WZ2?keywords=manfrotto%20tripod%20legs%20CF&qid=1458493427&ref_=sr_1_5&sr=8-5


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 20, 2016)

gigabellone said:


> Everyone swears by the Gitzos, but it will set me back about 1000€ ( !!! ): it costs as much as a good Canon L lens. Is it really worth 3 times the price of its competitors, like the Manfrotto BeFree or the MeFoto Globetrotter? Will a tripod this small and light hold the camera steady, like the trusty Manfrotto 190 did?



Some relevant musings: http://bythom.com/support.htm



AlexB said:


> I have the ReallyRightStuff TQC-14 with BH-30 LR ballhead, and I love it.



As do I, it's my travel tripod and as such gets a lot of use for long exposure blue hour photos with my 1D X. (I also have the TVC-33 + BH-55 LR / PG-02 LLR gimbal for local use.)

How sturdy is the TQC-14? Well, it's rated for 25 lbs. That's a pretty conservative rating...







I sure wouldn't try that with a set of Manfrotto legs!


----------



## cycleraw (Mar 20, 2016)

Bought several lower priced tripods and wasn't happy with any of them. Then I finally bought the RRS 34L and it's one of the best purchases I've ever made. Sure it's expensive but it's the last full size tripod I'll ever buy. Looking at the TQC-14 for hiking and backpacking.


----------



## gigabellone (Mar 21, 2016)

First of all, i would really like to thank you all for the useful feedback! It really helped me getting a clearer idea on the problem at hand. 
I can't consider RRS and 3LT because they don't have a distribution network here in Europe, so i would have to buy directly from them, incurring on long shipping delays and all sort bureaucratic bullcrap related to customs.

The article kindly provided from Neuroanatomist ( http://bythom.com/support.htm ) was an epiphany. After quite a long comparison of specs and prices, the choice is between the sets of legs shown in the attached picture.

The Manfrotto is slightly taller and costs almost half the Gitzo, but it weighs 300g more, and the Gitzo has also got thicker leg sections. Given that i'll be soon adding either a 70-200 or 70-300L, is any of the 2 going to be fine?


----------



## krisbell (Mar 21, 2016)

I would advise strongly AGAINST Really Right Stuff. My RRS tripod and ballhead have seen extremely light use over the 2 years I've owned it and it has basically fallen apart - ballhead locking lever gets jammed and cant shut, legs will not lock in extended position and start to shrink down with the slightest weight and the legs themselves just swing loosely and have to be repeatedly tightened. RRS technical support couldnt care less.


----------



## Ladislav (Mar 21, 2016)

I have Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 (carbon). It always served me well and it is really good value for money although it is not what I would call rock solid. I would not use it in really windy conditions. 

I also have a bit of complain about the construction. After 3+ years of regular usage (few times per month) the top main carbon tube of one leg started rotating in the metal collar. This is irritating because the resistance of rotation is smaller than resistance of clamps releasing telescopic legs. The tube and collar also form one part so there is no screw to fix that and only option is to replace the whole part (£34). So far it is not a big deal but I'm not sure what is now holding the tube from simply falling off.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2016)

krisbell said:


> I would advise strongly AGAINST Really Right Stuff. My RRS tripod and ballhead have seen extremely light use over the 2 years I've owned it and it has basically fallen apart - ballhead locking lever gets jammed and cant shut, legs will not lock in extended position and start to shrink down with the slightest weight and the legs themselves just swing loosely and have to be repeatedly tightened. RRS technical support couldnt care less.



Interesting and unfortunate. Your experience seems quite different from the norm. Personally I have >$4K in RRS gear, all of it works flawlessly after a few years of use. Whenever I've contacted them, they've been responsive and helpful. 

Irrelevant for the OP, though, as already stated it's a challenge to buy RRS outside North America.


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 21, 2016)

I own a Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 that I picked up on clearance with their 496RC2 ball head a couple of years ago when they were refreshing their line so I got it at a pretty good price. I like the tripod, it is good enough for most situations, the head is so-so. I also have a Gitzo Studex with the RC3 head that I bought in the 1983 timeframe that is roughly comparable to the two that you are looking at for size/capacity but it probably weighs twice as much since it is aluminum and not carbon fiber. Not surprisingly the Manfrotto gets much more use since I can tote it along without a second thought. Before you buy the big, heavy tripod, I suggest that you think carefully about how much weight you want to haul around with you, and consider things that may be a little smaller and lighter.


----------



## LDS (Mar 21, 2016)

gigabellone said:


> The Manfrotto is slightly taller and costs almost half the Gitzo, but it weighs 300g more, and the Gitzo has also got thicker leg sections. Given that i'll be soon adding either a 70-200 or 70-300L, is any of the 2 going to be fine?



If price is not an issue I'd go for the Gitzo - just remember you need to add an head too, and it has to match the performance of the tripod - both are sold without (unless you buy a kit, or you already have one).

I have an older 055 model (which I carry around in a padded bag, but mostly for urban shooting) so I can't rate the newer one. IMHO with the proper head both should handle 70-200/2.8 and a full frame DSLR without issues, but the Gitzo is rated for a far higher load and is a better option, if you're going to use it often.


----------



## danielm (Mar 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> krisbell said:
> 
> 
> > I would advise strongly AGAINST Really Right Stuff. My RRS tripod and ballhead have seen extremely light use over the 2 years I've owned it and it has basically fallen apart - ballhead locking lever gets jammed and cant shut, legs will not lock in extended position and start to shrink down with the slightest weight and the legs themselves just swing loosely and have to be repeatedly tightened. RRS technical support couldnt care less.
> ...



I've had the same experience with RRS as neuroanatomist--great and quick service. Apologies to OP for thread hijacking.


----------



## cycleraw (Mar 21, 2016)

danielm said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > krisbell said:
> ...



My experience with RRS has been GREAT. I really don't believe krisbell, he must be a salesperson for another tripod company.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 21, 2016)

cycleraw said:


> danielm said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Or maybe from the UK


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 21, 2016)

gigabellone said:


> First of all, i would really like to thank you all for the useful feedback! It really helped me getting a clearer idea on the problem at hand.
> I can't consider RRS and 3LT because they don't have a distribution network here in Europe, so i would have to buy directly from them, incurring on long shipping delays and all sort bureaucratic bullcrap related to customs.
> 
> The article kindly provided from Neuroanatomist ( http://bythom.com/support.htm ) was an epiphany. After quite a long comparison of specs and prices, the choice is between the sets of legs shown in the attached picture.
> ...



I looked at RRS a few years back and they were silly money here in the UK - very nice tripods though. These days they are less expensive but still cost more than Gitzo.
Given that your longest lens (for the foreseeable future) is a 70-300L then I would suggest that you have a look at the Gitzo 2 series tripods. I have had the Gitzo GT2531 for 7+ years and find it to be very stable with shorter lenses like my Canon 300 F2.8 L IS. It will easily hold longer lenses but it doesn't damp vibration as well as the larger models for very long lenses. I wouldn't worry too much about the leg thickness on Gitzo tripods as I have found them to be as good or better than the next size up on other tripods - with the exception of RRS which is at least as good.
A 2 series Gitzo will allow you a lighter setup without compromising rigidity/damping. If you get a Mountaineer model (like mine) then the center column can be easily removed for low level shooting or where a little extra vibration damping is desirable - no tools needed. I have larger Gitzo's but this is my preferred tripod for landscapes or lenses up to 300mm.
As someone else mentioned a used Gitzo would be a good option. I have had some real bargains with second hand Gitzo tripods - well worth a look as a 10+ year old one has many, many years left in it!


----------



## gigabellone (Mar 22, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> I looked at RRS a few years back and they were silly money here in the UK - very nice tripods though. These days they are less expensive but still cost more than Gitzo.
> Given that your longest lens (for the foreseeable future) is a 70-300L then I would suggest that you have a look at the Gitzo 2 series tripods. I have had the Gitzo GT2531 for 7+ years and find it to be very stable with shorter lenses like my Canon 300 F2.8 L IS. It will easily hold longer lenses but it doesn't damp vibration as well as the larger models for very long lenses. I wouldn't worry too much about the leg thickness on Gitzo tripods as I have found them to be as good or better than the next size up on other tripods - with the exception of RRS which is at least as good.
> A 2 series Gitzo will allow you a lighter setup without compromising rigidity/damping. If you get a Mountaineer model (like mine) then the center column can be easily removed for low level shooting or where a little extra vibration damping is desirable - no tools needed. I have larger Gitzo's but this is my preferred tripod for landscapes or lenses up to 300mm.
> As someone else mentioned a used Gitzo would be a good option. I have had some real bargains with second hand Gitzo tripods - well worth a look as a 10+ year old one has many, many years left in it!



Yes, i'm already sold on a Gitzo, and trying to figure out which one to take. Yesterday i missed a serious bargain on a GT3542: it was initially listed at 500€, and while i hesitated, the price gradually went up to 770! 
I'm still cursing myself! 
The next best thing would be a GT2543L at 640€.

The weight difference between series 2 and 3 is roughly 200g, so i can bear with the extra weight. Folded length can be an issue when traveling, but i think i can stuff a 60-something cm tripod in a medium sized bag and check it in when traveling by aircraft.

I was also considering the Systematic series. On a tall tripod i wouldn't be extending the center column much, given that i'm not a giant (181cm/5'11"). From what i understand, not having the central column results in a sturdier support, at the expense of flexibilty and ease of use. Is there something more i need to know about the subject?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 22, 2016)

gigabellone said:


> From what i understand, not having the central column results in a sturdier support, at the expense of flexibilty and ease of use. Is there something more i need to know about the subject?



My rule on center columns – leave them down unless you absolutely need more height for compositional reasons. I'm usually composing tripod shots with live view, so I don't need to hunch over with my travel tripod. My heavier local tripod doesn't have a center column. 

The only time I've found a center column useful is when taking a series of individual headshots of a succession of people.


----------



## pwp (Mar 22, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Tripods like RRS or Gitzo only seem expensive until you consider how many BS/weak/cheap tripods you've bought up until the day you finally give in and buy a quality one.



My Gitzo legs have had almost daily abuse and severe neglect for around 20 years. They do look beat-up but function as well as the day I got them. Never done any maintenance or the careful things you're supposed to do.

The original Gitzo ball head was rubbish, it's since had a decent Manfrotto ball, an overpriced yet pathetic Induro ball and now has a fabulous top of the line Sirui ball. Read up on Sirui. You'll find pages of very positive feedback. 

For precision, architectural or studio work I use a heavy Manfrotto 075 with an Induro 5 way head. There are better heads around but this suits me fine. It's the smaller Gitzo that does the vast majority of day to day work. Yes Gitzo's cost a lot but keep on giving for a lifetime. 

-pw


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 22, 2016)

pwp said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Tripods like RRS or Gitzo only seem expensive until you consider how many BS/weak/cheap tripods you've bought up until the day you finally give in and buy a quality one.
> ...



+1 for Sirui. I use one with my Gitzo and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Ladislav (Mar 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Some relevant musings: http://bythom.com/support.htm



Damn! Until now I was happy with Manfrotto ball head because I didn't know I could have better. Now I know it is flawed because it does move a bit when I tighten the head. It is especially annoying for macro photography where even small movement ruins the composition. 

And I immediately started looking to these: 
http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-arca-swiss-monoball-z1-sp-with-quickset/p1027872
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004QC3CMG

The price on Sirui compared to Arca is really tempting but isn't it just another intermediate step?

Interesting is how the author of the post is against non-ball heads. I recently read the book about landscape photography where author was strongly inclined to three way heads as a better option for composing landscapes.


----------



## gigabellone (Mar 22, 2016)

I've just ordered a Gitzo GT2543L set of legs, which stands a remarkable 151cm (59.5in) with its center column fully collapsed. The thing costed 641€, which seems a decent price given the great quality and the quantity of positive feedback i have read about it.

Now it's time to pick a ball head. I have found some dealers in Germany that sell RRS heads and plates, although with a tremendous mark up. I will need plates for my 6D and a 70-200/4 or a 70-300L. What combination of head/plates would you suggest?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 22, 2016)

For a head, Kirk (which should be available from distributors), Arca Swiss, Acratech, and Markins (and RRS, of course) are all excellent. I'd avoid Gitzo/Manfrotto. 

For the body, I'd recommend a camera-specific L-bracket, which means Kirk or RRS. 

For lenses, Wimberley plates will work great with the above heads, the P-20 for most lenses. 

Do you have a collars for the 70-200/4 or 70-300L? The 70-200/4 probably does not need a collar. If you get the 70-300L, I'd try it without the collar first. IMO, it's right on the edge of benefiting from a collar. With the Canon tripod collar and the appropriate RRS plate, my 1D X + 70-300L can't be balanced – it's back-heavy even with lens extended and the plate slid as far forward in an RRS clamp as the safety stop in the plate allows. I am able to balance it by loosening the plate and sliding it back (not ideal for regular use, as it defeats the anti-twist). I suspect a non-gripped body would balance properly, but a rosust ballhead like those above will do just fine without the collar.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> For a head, Kirk (which should be available from distributors), Arca Swiss, Acratech, and Markins (and RRS, of course) are all excellent. I'd avoid Gitzo/Manfrotto.
> 
> For the body, I'd recommend a camera-specific L-bracket, which means Kirk or RRS.
> 
> ...



This is excellent advice with one exception. I would recommend going for a generic solution for lens plates rather than Wimberly, RRS, etc. Just determine the length of the plate that you need and buy from companies with less overhead. Desmond, Rainbow Imaging and Kiwi are three that I can recommend. For all intents and purposes they are identical for less than half the price.


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 22, 2016)

gigabellone said:


> I've just ordered a Gitzo GT2543L set of legs, which stands a remarkable 151cm (59.5in) with its center column fully collapsed. The thing costed 641€, which seems a decent price given the great quality and the quantity of positive feedback i have read about it.
> 
> Now it's time to pick a ball head. I have found some dealers in Germany that sell RRS heads and plates, although with a tremendous mark up. I will need plates for my 6D and a 70-200/4 or a 70-300L. What combination of head/plates would you suggest?



Congrats on the Gitzo - the one you chose is a little longer and a smidge heavier than my Manfrotto, and knowing what I know about Gitzo I am certain that it is quite a bit nicer (albeit quite a bit more expensive). A tripod this size can easily handle a 70-200 f/2.8, even with a 2x extender, so you should have no problems at all with the lenses that you are planning to use. I use the Manfrotto ball, which I don't recommend, so I will let others guide you on the best head for you.


----------



## gigabellone (Mar 22, 2016)

brad-man said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > For a head, Kirk (which should be available from distributors), Arca Swiss, Acratech, and Markins (and RRS, of course) are all excellent. I'd avoid Gitzo/Manfrotto.
> ...



I still don't have the tele-zoom, the choice between the two would be the subject of another topic. I have been using manfrotto ballheads for years, and i found the QR system not bad, although the head ALWAYS glided a little bit, even when properly tightened. It also lacks pano functionalities.
I hope you will forgive my ignorance, but what would be the main advantage of the arca-swiss sytem? Added strength? Compatibility between components from different manufacturers?

By the way, i stumbled upon this: http://www.sirui.eu/en/produkte/stativkoepfe/kx-serie/
Arca-swiss compatible. Its top of the line model got very positive reviews, includes a pouch and a universal QR plate, and comes for a "meager" 205€ including shipment.



kaswindell said:


> Congrats on the Gitzo - the one you chose is a little longer and a smidge heavier than my Manfrotto, and knowing what I know about Gitzo I am certain that it is quite a bit nicer (albeit quite a bit more expensive). A tripod this size can easily handle a 70-200 f/2.8, even with a 2x extender, so you should have no problems at all with the lenses that you are planning to use. I use the Manfrotto ball, which I don't recommend, so I will let others guide you on the best head for you.



Thanks! 

I can't wait to use it on the field!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 22, 2016)

gigabellone said:


> I still don't have the tele-zoom, the choice between the two would be the subject of another topic. I have been using manfrotto ballheads for years, and i found the QR system not bad, although the head ALWAYS glided a little bit, even when properly tightened. It also lacks pano functionalities.
> I hope you will forgive my ignorance, but what would be the main advantage of the arca-swiss sytem? Added strength? Compatibility between components from different manufacturers?



I do hear good things about Sirui, no personal experience. Sirui, Benro, and Induro are Chinese 'knock-off' version of the major brands, that doesn't make them bad quality but might have implications for service.

Here's a thread on 70-200/4 IS vs. 70-300 (probably one of many such discussions). I personally prefer the 70-300L for the more compact size and longer FL. 

I also used Manfrotto heads, I didn't like the play in the RC2 plate/clamp – the secondary locking pin made it secure, but even when 'locked down' there was movement, and movement means vibration. I did quite like their 468MG hydrostatic head.

The main advantages of the Arca-Swiss system are:

more stability – the dovetail locks down tight (some Manfrotto plates e.g. RC4, RC0 don't have the play of the RC2 but those are too big for good ergonomics, they stick out beyond the camera base
balance – you can slide the plates in the clamps, for example if you add a TC or flash (Manfrotto has long plates for their fluid heads, but the RC2 is square)
compatibility – camera-specific plates which fit securely and never twist are only for AS systems, likewise for L-brackets; the plates are compatible with a wide range of accessories from good macro rails to pano clamps to flash brackets; among the major brands you can freely combine plates and clamps (some plates like Novoflex have issues, and Manfrotto once released a plate/clamp they called Arca-compatible but that was troe only for the plate, the clamp did not accept other brand plates thoguh they apparently fixed that with a silent design change)


----------



## gigabellone (Mar 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I do hear good things about Sirui, no personal experience. Sirui, Benro, and Induro are Chinese 'knock-off' version of the major brands, that doesn't make them bad quality but might have implications for service.
> 
> Here's a thread on 70-200/4 IS vs. 70-300 (probably one of many such discussions). I personally prefer the 70-300L for the more compact size and longer FL.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarifications. I will take my chances on the Sirui K-30X, a notch under the bigger K-40X, but still rated for 30kg of payload. Should be enough, even if the real figure is 1/10th of that! 
My rationale behind this choice is that any of the brands recommended in this thread have some sort of complicated distribution here in Europe. The sirui is sold by amazon which allows for easy return/replacement if something goes bad within the first 2 years from buying. I'll let you know once i try it! 

Again, thanks to you and to everyone that helped in the clearing of my doubts!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 22, 2016)

gigabellone said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I do hear good things about Sirui, no personal experience. Sirui, Benro, and Induro are Chinese 'knock-off' version of the major brands, that doesn't make them bad quality but might have implications for service.
> ...



Firstly congratulations on your choice of tripod - you WILL NOT be replacing that for a very long time! I am a great fan of quality tripods as they are much cheaper in the long run - as I have found to my cost! Even if your photography needs change it will still be useful due to it's quality and rigidity.

As regards Ball heads? I have tried a number (though not all) of the top brands and have been universally disappointed. They are beautifully engineered and lovely to look at but mediocre in performance versus price. Firstly I wouldn't even consider a head that didn't use (or could be converted to) the Arca system - it is simply the best commonly available Quick Release system out there.
You mention the Sirui K 40 X - I have had mine for a few years and I would not recommend it to you. This is far from a criticism of the head - it's great! However it is simply more than you need and heavy as well. It will quite easily hold the longest lenses that Canon/Nikon make, but do you really need a head that will hold 600-800mm lenses? I think the K 30X, or possibly the K20 X would be fine for your needs and save some weight/money too. Given that I like a bit more rigidity than is absolutely necessary I would suggest the K30X. If/when you need to get some more QR plates I like the Kiwifotos plates as they are every bit as good as my Wimberley/Kirk plates and a fraction of the price. There are cheaper alternatives that work perfectly but they don't look quite as pretty!


----------



## meson1 (Mar 23, 2016)

gigabellone said:


> I can't consider ... 3LT because they don't have a distribution network here in Europe, so i would have to buy directly from them, incurring on long shipping delays and all sort bureaucratic bullcrap related to customs.


Slightly puzzled by this. Three Legged Thing (3LT) tripods are MADE in Europe, in the UK specifically. Provided your country is in the EU, you should have zero customs costs. Granted I can't speak for shipping costs.

Second, 3LT do have a European distribution network albeit not in every country. But does include the UK, Ireland, Northern Ireland, Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Finland, Russia, Greece and the Channel Islands.


----------



## d (Mar 23, 2016)

gigabellone said:


> Thanks for the clarifications. I will take my chances on the Sirui K-30X, a notch under the bigger K-40X, but still rated for 30kg of payload. Should be enough, even if the real figure is 1/10th of that!
> My rationale behind this choice is that any of the brands recommended in this thread have some sort of complicated distribution here in Europe. The sirui is sold by amazon which allows for easy return/replacement if something goes bad within the first 2 years from buying. I'll let you know once i try it!
> 
> Again, thanks to you and to everyone that helped in the clearing of my doubts!



I have a Sirui K-30X as a second head to my RRS BH-55, and I think it's the best bang-for-your-buck (or Euro or Pound) head I've used. Very smooth, very precise, and more than capable of handling my 1DX + 70-200 2.8, which is the largest camera/lens combo I presently use.

You've made a good choice!

d.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2016)

Since are in Europe, take a look at Redged. I have their CF Monopod, and its well made. Their Equipment is not cheap, but less than Gitzo. Made in Holland.


They are widely available in the USA and in Europe, so you might be able to find a shop to see one. B&H, Adorama, Amazon sell them.

http://www.onestopnature.co.uk/Tripods/REDGED/Tripods


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Since are in Europe, take a look at Redged. I have their CF Monopod, and its well made. Their Equipment is not cheap, but less than Gitzo. Made in Holland.
> 
> 
> They are widely available in the USA and in Europe, so you might be able to find a shop to see one. B&H, Adorama, Amazon sell them.
> ...



I have a Redged and I like it for my ground level macro work but it isn't in the same league as my Feisol Tournament (The underrated and often forgot about brand)


----------

